#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  2020 Softwares List

## medmake

Each of them have Full Tested,More information
Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your need):
####################################
 Email:medmake@mail.ru
 ####################################
2COMU GEMS Simulator 7.5
Actel Libero IDE Platinum 9.1 SP5
Actel Libero SoC Platinum 11.9
AGI Systems Tool Kit (STK) 12.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Altair Compose 2019.3 Linux64
Altair EDEM 2020 x64/Linux64
Altair FEKO 2019.3.2/2020 Linux64
Altair Flux 2019.1.1/2020 Linux64
Altair HyperWorks CFD Solvers 2019.1/2020 Linux64
Altair HyperWorks Solvers 2019.2/2020 Linux64
Altair HyperWorks Virtual Wind Tunnel 2019/2020 Linux64
Altair newFASANT 6.2.11 Linux64
Altair Seam 2019.0 v7.5.2011 Linux64
Altair SimLab 2019.3/2020 Linux64
Amberg Tunnel 2.17
AMIQ DVT Eclipse IDE 20.1.5 Win/Linux
AnaGlobe Thunder 3.6.3 Linux
Any DGN to DWG Converter 2018
AnyBody Modeling System 7.2.3 x64
AnyLogic Professional 8.5.2
ANSYS Apache RedHawk 2019R2.8/202R2.1 Linux64
ANSYS.Apache.Totem.14.1.Linux64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 19.1 Linux64
Apollo Photonic Solutions Suite 2.3b
Aquaveo Groundwater Modeling System 10.3.6 x64
ASA OILMAP 6.4
Arm Development Studio 2020.1
ATK Magic Tool Suite 7.4
Aurora FEST3D 2018 SP2 x64
Aurora SPARK3D 2018 x64
AVEVA LFM Server 5.3.0 x64
AVEVA PDMS.12.1.SP5
AVEVA Marine.Hull&Outfitting.12.1.SP5
AVEVA Review.12.2.x64
AVEVA Everthing3D.2.1
AVEVA Bocad.2.3
AVEVA P&ID.12.1.SP2.x32&64
AVEVA Instrumentation.12.1
AVL PreonLab 2.3
BAE ShipWeight Enterprise 13.0 x64
Biovia Discovery Studio With Pipeline Pilot Server 2016.v16.1
BluePearl Visual Verification Suite(VVE) 2020.1 Linux
BV HydroStar For Experts 7.30 x64
BV Veritas VeriSTAR Homer 2.1 x64
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Virtuoso): IC 6.1.8 (IC06.18.030_Hotfix)
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Advanced Node Virtuoso): ICADV 12.1 (ICADV12.10.020_Base)
Cadence Spectre Circuit Simulators: SPECTRE 18.1 (SPECTRE18.10.287_Hotfix)
Cadence Virtuoso IP Foundation Characterization: LIBERATE 15.1 (LIBERATE15.10.000)
Cadence Assura Physical Verification: ASSURA 4.16 (ASSURA04.16.001-618)
Cadence Extraction Tools (Quantus QRC): EXT 19.1 (EXT19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Physical Verification Systems: PVS 15.2 (PVS15.21.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Manufacturability and Variability Sign-Off: MVS 15.2 (MVS15.20.000_Base)
Cadence Encounter Conformal: CONFRML 19.20 (CONFRML19.20.100_Base)
Cadence Genus Synthesis Solution: Genus 19.10 (GENUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Innovus Implementation System: Innovus 19.10 (INNOVUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Joules RTL Power Analysis: Joules 15.14 (JLS15.14.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Silicon Signoff and Verification (Tempus/Voltus IC): SSV 19.10 (SSV19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Stratus High-Level Synthesis: STRATUS 19.10 (STRATUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Indago Debug Platform: INDAGO 15.10 (INDAGOMAIN 15.10.001_Base)
Cadence JasperGold Apps: JASPERGOLD 20.03 (JASPERGOLD20.03.000_Base)
Cadence Metric-Driven Verification: MDV 18.03 (MDVMAIN 18.03.001_Base)
Cadence Xcelium Verification Platform: XCELIUM 19.09 (XCELIUMMAIN19.09.008)
Cadence Allegro ECAD-MCAD Library Creator: SPBS 17.4 (SPBS17.21.000_Base)
Cadence Sigrity: SIGRITY 2019 (SIG19.00.000_Base)
Cadence Silicon-Package-Board Co-Design: SPB 17.4 (SPB17.40.009_Hotfix)
Cadence Tensilica Xtensa Xplorer 7.0.9 Linux
Calsep PVTsim Nova 3.0 x64
CARBO Fracpro 2019 v10.10.13
Cast WYSIWYG light design R40
Certainty3D TopoDOT 2019.2/2020.1 x64
CivilFEM for ANSYS 2019R1 x64
CivilFEM 2020 powered by Marc 2019.1 x64
CivilFEM 2019 powered by Marc 2018.1 x64
Cliosoft SOS 7.05 Linux
CLC Genomics Workbench 20.0.4 Win/Linux
CGERisk BowTieXP 9.0.11/9.2.21/10.0.4
CGG HampsonRussell 10.4.2 x64
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2018.101/2019.101 x64
CsimSoft.Trelis.Pro.16.41.Win/Linux
CsimSoft.Bolt 2.2 Win/Linux
Cobham Concerto 6.0 x32
Cobham Opera 15R3/16R1/2020SP1 x64
Concept GateVision/SpiceVision/StarVision/RTLVision 6.12.8
Coventor CoventorMP 1.002/1.101 x64
Coventor CoventorWare 10.100 Win
Coventor SEMulator3D 6.0/6.1/7.0/8.0 x64
Crosslight APSYS.2016/2017 x64
Crosslight Csuprem.2016.x64
Crosslight LastIP.2015.07.01
Crosslight NovaTCAD.2016.x64
Crosslight Pics3D.2016/2017/2018 x64
Crosslight ProCom.2011.x64
Crosslight Sawave.2016.x64
CSC ESR-GSR 4.0
CST STUDIO SUITE 2019 SP2 Win/Linux
CST IdEM 12.0 Win/Linux x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26.83
Datamine DataBlast 2.0	
Datamine MineTrust 2.26.32 x64
Datamine Studio EM 2.4.44 x64
Datamine Studio OP 2.6.40
Datamine NPV Scheduler 4.30.69
Datamine Fusion Suite 9.0 SP5
Datamine Sirovision 6.2
Datamine CCLAS 2.40
Datamine Studio UG 2.3.27/EPS 3.0.215/SOT 3.1.2280/AEGIS 5.48.142 x64
Datamine Studio RM 1.5.65/Strat3D 2.2.82/Ore.Controller.3.23.53
DDS FEMtools 4.1.2 x64
DEM Solutions EDEM 2020 v6.0 x64
DENTSPLY Simplant Pro 18.0/18.5 x64
DesignBuilder 6.1.6
Deswik Suite 2020.1 x64
DHI FEFLOW 7.202 x64
DNVGL Leak 3.2/3.3
DNVGL Patran-Pre 2016.01/2018 x64
DNVGL Nauticus Hull 2013 v11.3
DNVGL Nauticus Machinery 14.2.1
DNVGL Maros 8.0/9.3.1
DNVGL Phast 6.5/6.6/7.1.Win
DNVGL PhastRisk 6.7.Win
DNVGL Phast&Safeti 6.5/6.6/7.2/8.0
DNVGL Safeti Offshore 7.2/8.2
DNVGL Sesam Pipeline Tools 2015/2018
DNVGL Sesam Marine 2018/2020 x64
DNVGL Sesam Package 2018/2020 x64
DNVGL Sima 4.0.1 x64
DNVGL Tero 5.3.1
Dorado Twaker 1108.2016c Linux
Earth Volumetric Studio 2019.6
Eliis PaleoScan 2019.1.2 x64
EMIT Maxwell 7.1
EMIT Maxwell CSIRO Suite 4.0.57
Encom Discover 2015 v17.0
Encom Discover PA 2015
Encom Engage 2013
Encom Engage3D 2013
Encom ModelVision 14.0
Encom QuickMag 3.0
Enviosim Biowin.5.2/6.0
Enviosim PetWin 5.2
ERDAS.ORIMA.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5/2020
ERDAS.IMAGINE.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5/2020
ERDAS PRO600 2018/2020 for MicroStation V8i
ERDAS Extensions 2018/2020 for ArcGIS 10.6-10.7
Ensoft Apile Offshore 2019.9.4
Ensoft DynaPile 2016 v3.02
Ensoft EnCPT 2019.1.3
Ensoft Group 2019.11.6
Ensoft Lpile 2019.11.5
Ensoft PYWALL 2019.6.4
Ensoft SETOFF 2020.4.1
Ensoft SHAFT 2017.8.10
Ensoft StablPro 2015.4.5
Ensoft TZPile 2014.3.6
Esko ArtiosCAD.16.1_bld1699
Esko Studio Store Visualizer 16.0
ETA Dynaform 6.0.3 x64
ETA Inventium PreSys 2020 R1 x64
ETA Report 1.0
ExactFlat 1.7.0 For Rhino 6.10 x64
exida exSILentia 2.5
Express Marine 2019 v2.1 For Rhino 6.0
FIFTY2 PreonLab 4.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Forsk Atoll 3.3.2.11269 x64
Frontline Analytic Solver Platform.2017/2018/2019/2020
Frontline Plug-in Solver Engines.2017/2018/2019/2020
Frontline Solver SDK Platform 2017/2018/2019/2020
Fullagar Geophysics Emax 5.30c
Fullagar Geophysics EmaxAIR 5.39
Fullagar Geophysics VPem3D 3.382 x64
Fullagar VPmg 7.1
Gamma Technologies GT-SUITE 2019.1
Geochemist Workbench Professional 11.0.8
GeoMedia Desktop 2018 Update2/2020
GeoSLAM Draw 2.0 R2 x64
GeoSLAM Volumes 1.2.3 x64
GEOSYSTEMS ATCOR for IMAGINE 2016
GEOSYSTEMS IMAGINE UAV 1.4/1.5/1.8 for Erdas IMAGINE 2016/2018/2020
GeoTeric 2018.1 x64
Geovariances ISATIS.NEO Mining 2020.02 x64
GMI Caliper 2.0
GMI Imager 5.6
GMI ModelBuilder 1.5
GMI SFIB 5.3
GMI WellCheck 2.5
Geochemist's.Workbench.Professional.9.0/11.0
Gohfer 9.1
GRLWEAP 2005/2010-7
Honeywell PREDICT 6.1
Hydromantis CapdetWorks 3.0/4.0
Hydromantis GPS-X 8.0
Hydromantis Toxchem 4.3.5/4.3.6.2
Hydromantis WatPro 4.0
Incentia.DesignCraft.2015.03/2013.08.Linux
Incentia.TimeCraft.2015.02/2012.10.Linux
IHS Fekete Evolution 1.2.3
IHS Fekete ValiData 7.3
IHS Fekete VirtuWell 3.3
IHS Piper 2018 v18.1
IHS WellTest 2019 v19.1
IHS Harmony Enterprise 2020 v20.1
IHS Petra Standard 2019 v3.13.4
IHS QUE$TOR 2019 Q3/2020 Q1
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
IMST Empire XPU 7.61/8.0
InstaLOD Studio XL 2019
Integrand EMX 5.9.0 For Cadence IC 06.18 Linux64
Integrand ModelGen 2.15 Linux
Integrated Engineering Software Amperes/Coulomb/Electro/Faraday/Magneto/Oersted 9.2
IntelliSuite 8.5/8.8 x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Intergraph CADWorx inc Equipment 2019.v19.0.0 x64
Intergraph CADWorx inc Equipment 2017/2018.v18.0.0 x64
Intergraph CADWorx Structure 2017 x64
Intergraph.CAESAR.II.2018.v10.00/2017.v9.00.x64
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016 v35.0
Intergraph.PV.Elite.2017SP1.v19.00.01/2018 SP2 v20.0.2
Intergraph.TANK.2015.v7.00/2016.v8.00.x64
Intergraph Smart3D 2016 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant P&ID 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2014R1.v10.01/2017.v12.00
Intergraph SmartPlant Review Publisher 2012.v09.00
Intergraph SmartPlant Spoolgen 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartSketch 2014.v08.00.00
ION GMG Millennium 5.7
ITASCA UDEC 7.00.50 x64
ITASCA 3DEC 5.20.279 x64
ITASCA FlAC 8.10.470 x64
Itasca FLAC3D 6.0.72 x64
Itasca Griddle 1.0.5 for Rhinoceros 5.x/6.x x64
ITASCA MINEDW 3.05
ITASCA PFC Suite 6.00.14 x64
Itasca XSite 2.00.88 x64
Kelton Flocalc.net/UncertaintyPlus.net 1.8
Keysight ADS/EMPro/Genesys/SystemVue 2020 Linux64
Keysight IC-CAP/MBP/MQA/WaferPro Express 2019-2020 Linux64
Keysight GoldenGate 2020 Linux64
Keysight Physical Layer Test System(PLTS) 2016/2018/2019
Kongsberg LedaFlow Engineering 2.3.254.029
Korf Hydraulics 3.5
Lambda TracePro Expert 7.4.3
Leica HxMap 2.7.0
Leica Infinity 2.4.1/3.3.2
Leica IMS Map360 3.1 x64
Leica Mintec MineSight 3D 9.50
Leica Mintec MineSight 13.0 x64
Leica HxGN MinePlan (ex.Mintec MineSight) 2019R4 v15.6-2 x64
Leica MultiWorx 2.1/2.3/2020 For AutoCAD 2013-2020 x64
Leica CloudWorx 5.1.2/5.1.4/2020 for MicroStation V8i
Leica CloudWorx 6.2/6.3/6.4/2020 for AutoCAD 2015-2020
Leica CloudWorx 2020 For PDMS 12.1 SP4
Leica CloudWorx 2020 for SOLIDWORKS 2018-2020
Leica CloudWorx 2.1.5/2.2/2020 For Revit 2014-2020
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Leica Cyclone 3DR 19.1.6/2020 x64
Leica Cyclone REGISTER 360 1.5.0/2020 x64
Leica GeoMoS 7.3
Leica GEO Office Combined.1.0
Leica MissionPro 11.0/12.5
Leica FPES 10.2/10.5
Leica SpiderQC 7.3 x64
Leica XPro 6.3.1/6.4.4 x64
LFM Server 4.4
Linearx Filtershop 3.4
Lumerical Suite 2020a Win/Linux
Materialise 3-Matic 14.0/15.0 x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Materialise Magics 24.0 with Simulation 2.1 x64
Materialise Magics 23.0 with Simulation 2.0 x64
Materialise e-Stage 7.0 x64	
Materialise Mimics Enlight 1.0 x64	
Materialise Mimics Enlight Medical 1.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Medical 23.0 With 3-Matic Medical 15.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Innovation Suite 22.0/23.0 x64
Materialise SimPlant Master Crystal 13.0
Mechanical Simulation CarSim 2019.0
Micain mWave Wizard 8.0/8.1
Microsemi Libero SoC Design Suite Platinum 12.1
MicroSurvey CAD 200 Studio
MicroSurvey EmbeddedCAD 2020 v20.0.6 Premium
MicroSurvey FieldGenius 10.3.31
MicroSurvey Point Prep 2014
MicroSurvey STAR*NET Ultimate 9.2.4.226 x64
MEMSCAP MEMS PRO 8.0
Mentor Calypto SLEC 10.1 Linux64
Mentor Catapult High-Level Synthesis 10.1b Linux64
Mentor Calibre 2017.4_35.25/2018.4_25.17/2019.3_25.15/2020.2_14.12
Mentor Certe.Testbench.Studio.2011.3a.Linux
Mentor HDL Designer(HDS) 2019.4
Mentor LeonardoSpectrum 2014
Mentor ModelSim 10.7b Win/Linux
Mentor PowerPro 10.2 Linux64
Mentor Precision Synthesis 2019.2 x64
Mentor QuestaSim 2020.1 Win/Linux
Mentor Questa Ultra 10.6a/10.7b Linux
Mentor Questa Verification IP (QVIP) 10.6 Win/Linux
Mentor ReqTracer 2009.3
Mentor Tanner Tools 2016.2 x64
Mentor Tessent 2017.1/2020.2 Linux
Mentor Visual Elite 4.4.1 R2012.09 Win/Linux
NeuraLog 2020.01
Neuralog Desktop 2019.09
NeuraMap 2019.9
Mvtec HALCON 20.05.0.0 Win/Linux
Modelithics COMPLETE Library 16.1 for NI AWRDE
AWR Design Environment with Analyst 15.0 x64
NuHertz Filter Solutions 2019 v16.3.6 With All Export
NovAtel Waypoint GrafNav/GraphNet 8.70.8722
NovAtel Waypoint Inertial Explorer 8.7.8722
Oasys Suite 17.0 x64
Optenni Lab 4.3 x64
OPTIMA Opty-Way 6.2 x32
OPTIMA Opty-way CAD 7.4
Optiwave.OptiBPM.13.1.x64
Optiwave.OptiFiber.v2.0.Win
Optiwave OptiFDTD 15.0 x64
Optiwave.OptiGrating.v4.2.2.Win
Optiwave OptiSPICE 5.3.1 x64	
Optiwave OptiSystem 10.0-17.0 x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Orica SHOTPlus Professional 5.7.4.2
OrthoGen 10.0 for CADWorx 2016
OrthoGen 10.2 for CADWorx 2017
Partek Genomics Suite 7.18.0723 x64
Paradigm 18.0 Full Suite Win/Linux
Palisade Decision Tools Suite 7.6.1/8.0
Palisade @Risk 7.6.1
PC-DMIS 2019R1 x64
Petroleum Experts IPM 11.0 x64
Pix4Dmapper 4.5.2
Pitney Bowes MapInfo Professional 17.0 x64
PointCab 3D-Pro 3.9 R6 x64
PointCab 4Revit 1.3 x64
PointCab 4BIMm 22.02 For ArchiCAD 22
Polar.Instruments.CGen.Si.2013.v13.02.Win
Polar.Instruments.Si8000.2016.v16.05/2014.v14.07/2013.v13.02
Polar.Instruments.Si9000.2016.v16.05/2014.v14.07/2013.v13.02
Polar.Instruments.Speedstack.2016.v16.01/2015.v15.05/2013.v13.02
POWERSYS EMTP-RV 3.0
Prokon 3.1
Rational DOORs 9.6.1.11
Radiant Vision Systems ProSource 10.2.7
Remcom Rotman Lens Designer (RLD) 1.7
Remcom Wireless InSite 3.2.0.3 x64
Remcom XFdtd 7.3.2.5 x64
Remcom XGTD 2.5
Rock Flow Dynamics RFD tNavigator 19.4/2020 x64
RomaxDESIGNER R18.0
Safer Trace 10.2
Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2019.1
Schlumberger OMNI 3D 2019 x64
Schlumberger OLGA 2019.1 x64
Schlumberger PIPESIM 2019.3 x64
Schlumberger PetroMod 2019.1 x64
Schlumberger VISTA 2019 x64
SEANAPTIC 4.5 For Rhino 6.x x64
Sigasi Studio XPRT 4.5.2
Silicon Frontline R3D F3D 2010.2/2019.1 Linux
Silvaco.TCAD.2014/2016.Win&Linux64
Simberian Simbeor THz 2015.01/2018.03
SIMULIA Opera 2020 SP1 x64
SimulationsPlus ADMET Predictor 9.0
SimulationsPlus DDDPlus 5.0
SimulationsPlus GastroPlus 9.5
Skyline TerraExplorer Pro 7.0.2
SNT EXata Developer 2.2
SNT QualNet Developer 6.1
Sonnet Suites Professional 17.52.2 Win64/Linux64
Sonnet.Suite.Blink.15.54.Linux
Sonnet.Suite.Professional.15.54.Win
SPEAG SEMCAD X Matterhorn 15.0/16.4.2/18.2.1 x64
SURE nFrames 4.1
Synopsys Custom Compiler 2017.12-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Custom WaveView/CustomExplorer 2018.09-SP2/2019.06
Synopsys Design Compiler(Synthesis) 2018.06-SP5/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys DesignWare System-Level Library 2009.12
Synopsys ESP-CV 2012.12-SP1 Linux
Synopsys Embedit 2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys FineSim 2016.03 Linux64
Synopsys Formality 2018.06-SP1/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Hercules 2008.09-SP5 Linux
Synopsys Hspice 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Win/Linux
Synopsys IC Compiler II 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP5 Linux64
Synopsys IC Compiler 2018.06-SP5/2019.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC WorkBench Edit/View Plus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC Validator 2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Identify FPGA 2018.09-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys Laker.2015.12.Linux64
Synopsys Laker.OA.2015.06.SP2.Linux64
Synopsys Library Compiler 2014.09.SP4/2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Milkyway.2016.03-SP1.Linux64
Synopsys nLint.2015.09.SP1.Linux64
Synopsys PrimePower 2018.06-SP3 Linux64
Synopsys PrimeTime Suite 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Raphael 2017.09 Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic Component Design Suite 2018.03 Win/Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic System Design Suite 2018.03 Linux64
Synopsys Saber 2018.09 x64
Synopsys SaberRD 2019.06 x64
Synopsys SiliconSmart 2016.03/2017.12 SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Simpleware 2018.12 x64
Synopsys SpyGlass 2017.12 SP2/2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys StarRC 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Synplify FPGA 2018.09-SP1/2019.03-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys TCAD Sentaurus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys TetraMAX ATPG 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys VCS 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-VIP 2018.09 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-MX 2018.09-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Verdi 2018.09-SP2/2019.06-SP1  Linux
Synopsys Verdi3.Signoff-LP.2014.03.SP2.Linux
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The Unscrambler X 10.5
Thunderhead PetraSim 2020.1 x64
Thunderhead Pathfinder 2020.2 x64
Thunderhead PyroSim 2020.2 x64
Thermo Scientific Open Inventor Toolkit 10.5.1
TICRA Tools 19.0 x64
TICRA CHAMP 3.1.1/3.2 x64
TICRA POS 5.4
TICRA Grasp 10.3
Transvalor TherCAST 8.2 x64
Transvalor Forge NxT 1.1.0 x64
Trimble Business Center-HCE 4.10 x64
Trimble Business Center 5.20 inc UASMaster 9.2 x64 FULL
Trimble eCognition Developer 9.0.2 x64
Trimble eCognition Essentials.1.2.x64
Trimble Inpho Photogrammetry 9.2.2/10.0.3 x64
Trimble Inpho UASMaster 9.2.2/10.0.3 x64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Trimble Tekla Portal Frame Designer & Tekla Connection Designer 22.0
Trimble Vico Office R6.0 x64
UBC DCIP2D 3.2
UBC DCIP3D 2.1
UBC ED1DFM 1.0
UBC GRAV3D 3.0
UBC MAG3D 4.0
Veesus Arena4D Data Studio Professional 6.4/7.0
Veesus Arena4D Renderer 2.6 for Rhino 6.x/7.x
Veesus Arena4D Renderer 2.5 for Rhino 6.x
Vibrant MEscope Visual STN 2020 v20.0 x64
VxWorks 6.9.4.10 with Workbench 3.3
VPI transmissionMaker/VPI componentMaker 9.5/9.8/9.9/10.0
Waterloo AquaChem 9.0 x64
Waterloo AquiferTest Pro 9.0/10.0 x64
Waterloo Hydro GeoAnalyst 8.0 x64
Waterloo Visual MODFLOW Flex 6.1 x64
WinGLink 2.21
xShoe4Rhino 3.0
####################################
 Email:medmake@mail.ru
 ####################################See More: 2020 Softwares List

----------


## medmake

You can ask testing video to certify softwares,not trust only list.
If you need something to be tested,also contact us.
(press Ctrl+F to find your need)
####################################
Email:medmake@mail.ru
Telegram:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
####################################
3DF Zephyr 5.009 x64
AGI Systems Tool Kit (STK) 12.0
Aldec Active-HDL 11.1
Aldec Alint Pro 2020.02
Aldec Riviera-PRO 2020.04 x64
Altair Activate 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Compose 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair EDEM 2020.3.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair FEKO&WinProp (Server License) 2020.1.2/2021.0 Linux64
Altair Flux 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair HyperWorks CFD Solvers (Server License) 2020.1/2021.0 Linux64
Altair Solvers 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair HyperWorks Virtual Wind Tunnel UltraFluidx 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Inspire 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Extrude Metal 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Extrude Polymer 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Form 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair newFASANT 6.2.11 Linux64
Altair WRAP 4.23
Altair Seam 2019.0 v7.5.2011
Altair SimLab 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Amberg Tunnel 2.17
AMIQ DVT Eclipse IDE 20.1.38 Win/Linux
AnaGlobe Thunder 3.6.3 Linux
AnyBody Modeling System 7.3.0 x64
AnyDWG PDF to DWG/DWG to DXF/DWG to PDF/DGN to DWG Converter 2020
AnyLogic Professional 8.7.2
ANSYS Apache RedHawk/Totem/PowerArtist 2020R2.1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Products 2021 R1 (Server Floating License) Linux64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 2021R1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 2020R2 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Lumerical Suite 2021 R1 (Server Floating License) Linux64
ANSYS Lumerical Suite 2020 R2.4 (Server Floating License) Linux64
Aquaveo Groundwater Modeling System (GMS) 10.4.10 x64
Aquaveo Surface-water Modeling System (SMS) 13.0.14 x64
Aquaveo Watershed Modeling System (WMS) 11.0.7 x64
Arm Development Studio 2020.1
ATK Magic Tool Suite 7.4
Aurora FEST3D 2018 SP2/SPARK3D 2018 x64
AVEVA Bocad.2.3/Everthing3D 3.1/Instrumentation.12.1/LFM Server 5.3.0
AVEVA Point Cloud Manager 5.5.0.1 x64
AVEVA Review 12.2/P&ID.12.1.SP2.x32&64/PDMS.12.1.SP5/Marine.Hull&Outfitting.12.1.SP5
BAE ShipWeight Enterprise 13.0 x64
BAE ExpressMarine 2020_4.1 for Rhino 6.x
Biovia Discovery Studio With Pipeline Pilot Server 2016.v16.1
BluePearl Visual Verification Suite(VVE) 2020.1 Linux
BOBCAD-CAM V30/v33 x64
BV HydroStar For Experts 7.30 x64
BV Veritas VeriSTAR Homer 2.1 x64
CATENA SIMetrix/SIMPlis 8.4
CATIA_V5-6R2019 x64
CATIA_V5-6R2020 x64
Cadence ICADVM 18.10.080
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Virtuoso): IC 6.1.8 (IC06.18.030_Hotfix)
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Advanced Node Virtuoso): ICADV 12.3 (ICADV12.30.700_Base)
Cadence Spectre Circuit Simulators: SPECTRE 18.1 (SPECTRE18.10.287_Hotfix)
Cadence Virtuoso IP Foundation Characterization: LIBERATE 15.1 (LIBERATE15.10.000)
Cadence Assura Physical Verification: ASSURA 4.16 (ASSURA04.16.001-618)
Cadence Extraction Tools (Quantus QRC): EXT 19.1 (EXT19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Physical Verification Systems: PVS 15.2 (PVS15.21.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Manufacturability and Variability Sign-Off: MVS 15.2 (MVS15.20.000_Base)
Cadence Encounter Conformal: CONFRML 19.20 (CONFRML19.20.100_Base)
Cadence Genus Synthesis Solution: Genus 19.10 (GENUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Innovus Implementation System: Innovus 19.10 (INNOVUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Joules RTL Power Analysis: Joules 15.14 (JLS15.14.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Silicon Signoff and Verification (Tempus/Voltus IC): SSV 19.10 (SSV19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Stratus High-Level Synthesis: STRATUS 19.10 (STRATUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Indago Debug Platform: INDAGO 15.10 (INDAGOMAIN 15.10.001_Base)
Cadence JasperGold Apps: JASPERGOLD 20.03 (JASPERGOLD20.03.000_Base)
Cadence Metric-Driven Verification: MDV 18.03 (MDVMAIN 18.03.001_Base)
Cadence Xcelium Verification Platform: XCELIUM 19.09 (XCELIUMMAIN19.09.008)
Cadence Allegro ECAD-MCAD Library Creator: SPBS 17.4 (SPBS17.21.000_Base)
Cadence Sigrity: SIGRITY 2019 (SIG19.00.000_Base)
Cadence Silicon-Package-Board Co-Design: SPB 17.4 (SPB17.40.009_Hotfix)
Cadence Tensilica Xtensa Xplorer 7.0.9 Linux
Calsep PVTsim Nova 3.0 x64
Cast WYSIWYG Light design R40
Certainty3D TopoDOT 2019.2/2020.1 x64
CivilFEM for ANSYS 2019 R1 x64
CivilFEM for ANSYS 2020 R1 x64
CivilFEM 2020 powered by Marc 2019.1 x64
CivilFEM 2019 powered by Marc 2018.1 x64
Cliosoft SOS 7.05 Linux
CLC Genomics Workbench 21.0.1 Win/Linux
CGERisk BowTieXP 10.0.6
CGG HampsonRussell 10.4.2 x64
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2020.101 x64
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2019.101 x64
CsimSoft Trelis.Pro.16.41.Win/Linux
CsimSoft Bolt 2.2 Win/Linux
Cobham Concerto 6.0 x32
Cobham Opera 15R3/16R1/2020SP1 x64
Concept GateVision/SpiceVision/StarVision/RTLVision 6.12.18/7.0 Win/Linux
CONVERGE Studio 3.0
Counter Sketch Studio 8.0.19256
Coventor CoventorMP 1.002/1.101 x64
Coventor CoventorWare 10.100 Win
Coventor SEMulator3D 6.0/6.1/7.0/8.0 x64
Crosslight APSYS 2017
Crosslight Csuprem 2016
Crosslight LastIP 2015.07.01
Crosslight NovaTCAD 2016
Crosslight Pics3D 2018
Crosslight ProCom 2011
Crosslight Sawave 2016 x64
CSC ESR-GSR 4.0
CST STUDIO SUITE 2020 SP4  (Server License) Linux
CST IdEM 12.0 Win/Linux x64
Datamine Discover 2021 Build 21.0.216 x64
Datamine Discover 2020 Build 20.5.18 x64
Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26.83/DataBlast 2.0/MineTrust 2.26.32/Studio EM 2.5.21 x64
Datamine Studio OP 2.6.40/NPV Scheduler 4.30.69/Fusion Suite 9.0 SP5/irovision 6.2/CCLAS 2.40
Datamine Studio UG 2.3.27/EPS 3.0.215/SOT 3.1.2280/AEGIS 5.48.142/Studio RM 1.5.65
Datamine Strat3D 2.2.82/Ore.Controller.3.23.53
DDS FEMtools 4.1.2 x64
DENTSPLY Simplant Pro 18.5 x64
DesignBuilder 6.1.8
Deswik Suite 2020.1 x64
DHI FEFLOW 7.402 x64
DHI MIKE ZERO 2020/2021
DHI WEST 2020/2021
DHI MIKE URBAN 2020
DHI MIKE+ 2021
DNVGL Leak 3.3/Patran-Pre 2018/Nauticus Hull 2013 v11.3
DNVGL Nauticus Machinery 14.3.0
DNVGL Maros 9.3.1/
DNVGL Phast&Safeti 8.2/8.0/7.2
DNVGL Sesam Pipeline Tools 2018/Sesam Marine 2020/Sesam Package 2020 x64
DNVGL Sima 4.0.1/Tero 5.3.1
Dorado Twaker 1108.2016c Linux
DS BIOVIA Discovery Studio 2019 v19.1.0 x64
Earth Volumetric Studio 2019.6
Eliis PaleoScan 2019.1.2 x64
EMIT Maxwell 7.1/Maxwell CSIRO Suite 4.0.57
Encom QuickMag 3.0
Enviosim Biowin 6.0/PetWin 5.2
ERDAS ORIMA 2020/IMAGINE 2020
ERDAS PRO600 2020 for MicroStation V8i
ERDAS Extensions 2020 for ArcGIS 10.6-10.7
Esko ArtiosCAD 20.0_bld2458/Studio Store Visualizer 16.0
ETA Dynaform 6.0.5 x64
ETA Inventium PreSys 2020 R1 x64
ExactFlat 1.7.0 For Rhino 6.10 x64
Express Marine 2019 v2.1 For Rhino 6.0
FIFTY2 PreonLab 4.0
Flownex SE 2020 v8.11.1
Frontline Analytic Solver Platform 2020
Frontline Plug-in Solver Engines 2020
Frontline Solver SDK Platform 2020
Fullagar Geophysics Emax 5.30c/EmaxAIR 5.39/VPem3D 3.382 x64/VPmg 7.1
Gamma Technologies GT-SUITE 2020.2
Gamma Technologies GT-SUITE 2019.1
Geochemist Workbench Professional 11.0.8
GeoMedia Desktop 2020
GeoSLAM Draw 3.0 R4 x64
GeoSLAM Volumes 1.2.3 x64
GEOSYSTEMS ATCOR for IMAGINE 2016
GEOSYSTEMS IMAGINE UAV 1.8 for Erdas IMAGINE 2020
GeoTeric 2018.1 x64
Geovariances ISATIS.NEO Mining 2020.02 x64
GMI Caliper 2.0/Imager 5.6/ModelBuilder 1.5/SFIB 5.3/WellCheck 2.5
Gohfer 9.1
GRLWEAP 2010-7
Hexagon NCSIMUL 2020.0 x64
Hexagon SMIRT 2021.0 x64
Honeywell PREDICT 6.1
IGILTD p:IGI 3.5
Incentia DesignCraft 2013.08/TimeCraft 2012.10.Linux
IHS Fekete Evolution 1.2.3/ValiData 7.3/VirtuWell 3.3
IHS Piper 2018 v18.1
IHS WellTest 2019 v19.1
IHS Harmony Enterprise 2020 v20.1
IHS Petra Standard 2020 v3.14
IHS QUE$TOR 2019 Q3/2020 Q1
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
IMST Empire XPU 7.61/8.03
InstaLOD Studio XL 2019
Integrand EMX 5.10.0 For Cadence IC 06.18 Linux64
Integrand ModelGen 2.15 Linux
Integrated Engineering Software Amperes/Coulomb/Electro/Faraday/Magneto/Oersted 9.2
IntelliSuite 8.8 x64
Interactive Petrophysics 4.5.5
Intergraph CADWorx inc Equipment 2019.v19.0.0 x64/CADWorx Structure 2017 x64/CAESAR.II 2018.v10.00 x64
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016.v35.0/PVElite 2018 SP2 v20.0.2/TANK 2016.v8.00.x64
Intergraph Smart3D 2016 x64/SmartPlant P&ID 2014 R1/SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2017.v12.00/Review Publisher 2012.v09.00/Spoolgen 2014 R1/SmartSketch 2014.v08.00.00
ION GMG Millennium 5.7
ITASCA UDEC 7.00.50/3DEC 5.20.279/FlAC 8.10.470/FLAC3D 6.0.72 x64
ITASCA Griddle 1.0.5 for Rhinoceros 5.x/6.x x64
ITASCA MINEDW 3.05/PFC Suite 6.00.14/XSite 2.00.88 x64
Kelton Flocalc.net/UncertaintyPlus.net 1.8
Keysight ADS/EMPro/Genesys/SystemVue 2020 Linux64
Keysight IC-CAP/MBP/MQA/WaferPro Express 2019-2020 Linux64
Keysight GoldenGate 2020 Linux64
Keysight Physical Layer Test System(PLTS) 2018/2019/2020
Kongsberg LedaFlow Engineering 2.3.254.029
Korf Hydraulics 3.5
Lakes CALRoads View 6.5
Leica HxMap 2.7.0/3.1.0 x64
Leica Infinity 3.3.2/3.4.0 x64
Leica IMS Map360 3.1 x64
Leica Mintec MineSight 3D 9.50/Mintec MineSight 13.0 x64
Leica HxGN MinePlan (ex.Mintec MineSight 3D) 2019R4 v15.6-2/2020 v15.7 x64
Leica MultiWorx 2020 For AutoCAD 2013-2020 x64
Leica CloudWorx 2020 for MicroStation V8i
Leica CloudWorx 2020 for AutoCAD 2015-2020
Leica CloudWorx 2020 For PDMS 12.1 SP4
Leica CloudWorx 2020 for SOLIDWORKS 2018-2020
Leica CloudWorx 2020 For Revit 2014-2020
Leica Cyclone 2020.1.0 x64
Leica Cyclone 3DR 2020.1.0/2021.0 x64
Leica Cyclone REGISTER 360 2020.1.0
Leica Cyclone FIELDWORX 2020.0.1 x64
Leica GeoMoS 7.3
Leica MissionPro 12.6.1/
Leica FPES 10.5
Leica SpiderQC 7.3
Leica XPro 6.4.4 x64
LFM Server 4.4
Linearx Filtershop 3.4
Lorentz PeakView 5.08 Linux64
Materialise 3-Matic 15.0
Materialise e-Stage 7.2 x64
Materialise Magics 24.1 with Simulation 2.2 x64
Materialise Magics 24.0 with Simulation 2.1 x64
Materialise Mimics Enlight(Medical) 2.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Medical 23.0.2 With 3-Matic Medical 15.0 x64
Materialise Mimics 23.0.2 With 3-Matic 15.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Innovation Suite 22.0 x64
Materialise SimPlant Master Crystal 13.0
Mechanical Simulation CarSim 2019.0
Micain mWave Wizard 8.0/8.1/9.0
Microsemi Libero SoC Design Suite Platinum 12.4
MicroSurvey CAD 2020 Studio/EmbeddedCAD 2020 v20.0.6 Premium/FieldGenius 10.3.31
MicroSurvey Point Prep 2014/STAR*NET Ultimate 9.2.4.226 x64
MEMSCAP MEMS PRO 8.0
Mentor Calypto SLEC 10.1 Linux64
Mentor Catapult High-Level Synthesis 10.1b Linux64
Mentor Calibre 2020.2_14.12 Linux64
Mentor Certe Testbench Studio 2011.3a.Linux
Mentor HDL Designer(HDS) 2019.4
Mentor LeonardoSpectrum 2014
Mentor ModelSim 10.7b Win/Linux
Mentor PowerPro 10.2 Linux64
Mentor Precision Synthesis 2019.2 x64
Mentor QuestaSim 2020.1 Win/Linux
Mentor Questa Ultra 10.6a/10.7b Linux
Mentor Questa Verification IP (QVIP) 10.6 Win/Linux
Mentor ReqTracer 2009.3
Mentor Tanner Tools 2019.2 x64
Mentor Tessent 2020.2 Linux
Mentor Visual Elite 4.4.1 R2012.09 Win/Linux
NeuraLog 2020.01/Desktop 2019.09/NeuraMap 2019.9
Mvtec HALCON 20.05.0.0
Modelithics COMPLETE Library 16.1 for NI AWRDE
AWR Design Environment with Analyst 15.0 x64
NuHertz Filter Solutions 2020 v16.7 With All Export
NovAtel Waypoint GrafNav/GraphNet 8.70.8722
NovAtel Waypoint Inertial Explorer 8.7.8722
Oasys Suite 17.0 x64
Optenni Lab 5.0 x64
OPTIMA Opty-way CAD 7.4
Optiwave OptiBPM 13.1/OptiFiber 2.0/OptiFDTD 15.0/OptiGrating 4.2.2/OptiSPICE 5.3.1/OptiSystem 17.0 x64
OPTUM G2 2020/OPTUM G3 2020
Orica SHOTPlus Professional 5.7.4.2
OrthoGen 10.2 for CADWorx 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
Partek Genomics Suite 7.18.0723 x64
Paradigm 18.0 Full Suite Win/Linux
Palisade Decision Tools Suite 7.6.1/8.0
PC-DMIS 2019R1 x64
Petroleum Experts IPM 11.0 x64
PointCab 3D-Pro 3.9 R8 x64
PointCab 4Revit 1.3 R0/1.4 x64
PointCab 4BIMm 22.02 For ArchiCAD 22
Polar.Instruments CGen Si.2013.v13.02/Si8000 2016.v16.05/Si9000 2016.v16.05/Speedstack 2016.v16.01
POWERSYS EMTP-RV 3.0
Quanser Quarc 2.6(Matlab 2017a)
Rational DOORs 9.6.1.11
Radiant Vision Systems ProSource 10.2.7
Remcom Rotman Lens Designer (RLD) 1.7
Remcom Wireless InSite 3.2.0.3/3.3.1
Remcom XFdtd 7.3.2.5
Remcom XGTD 2.5/3.1.2
Rock Flow Dynamics RFD tNavigator 19.4/2020 x64
Romax Nexus 20.0
RomaxDESIGNER R18.0
Safer Trace 10.2
Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2019.1
Schlumberger OLGA 2019.1/2020.1
Schlumberger PIPESIM 2019.4/2019.5/2020.1 x64
Schlumberger PetroMod 2019.1/2020.1 x64
Schlumberger OMNI 3D 2019.0/2020.0 x64
Schlumberger VISTA 2019.0/2020.0 x64
Schlumberger Flaresim 6.0
Schlumberger Symmetry 2020.2 x64
SCIEX PeakView 5.0
SDS/2 2020.04 Detailing
SEANAPTIC 4.5 For Rhino 6.x x64
Sigasi Studio XPRT 4.8.0
Silicon Frontline R3D/Ethan/P2P/ESRA/F3D 2019.1 Linux
Silvaco TCAD 2020 Win&Linux64
Simberian Simbeor THz 2018.03
SIMULIA Opera 2020 SP1 x64
SimulationsPlus ADMET Predictor 9.0
SimulationsPlus DDDPlus 5.0
SimulationsPlus GastroPlus 9.5
Skyline TerraExplorer Pro 7.0.2
SNT EXata Developer 5.3
SNT QualNet Developer 6.1
Sonnet Suites Professional 17.52.1 Win64/Linux64
SPEAG SEMCAD X Matterhorn 18.2.1 x64
StrataGen Fracpro 10.10.26
StrataGen StimPro 10.10.19
SURE nFrames 4.1
Synopsys Custom Compiler 2017.12-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Custom WaveView/CustomExplorer 2018.09-SP2/2019.06
Synopsys Design Compiler(Synthesis) 2018.06-SP5/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys DesignWare System-Level Library 2009.12
Synopsys ESP-CV 2012.12-SP1 Linux
Synopsys Embedit 2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys FineSim 2016.03 Linux64
Synopsys Formality 2018.06-SP1/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Hercules 2008.09-SP5 Linux
Synopsys Hspice 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Win/Linux
Synopsys IC Compiler II 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP5 Linux64
Synopsys IC Compiler 2018.06-SP5/2019.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC WorkBench Edit/View Plus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC Validator 2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Identify FPGA 2018.09-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys Laker.2015.12.Linux64
Synopsys Laker.OA.2015.06.SP2.Linux64
Synopsys LucidShape 2019.06
Synopsys Library Compiler 2014.09.SP4/2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Milkyway.2016.03-SP1.Linux64
Synopsys nLint.2015.09.SP1.Linux64
Synopsys PrimePower 2018.06-SP3 Linux64
Synopsys PrimeTime Suite 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Raphael 2017.09 Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic Component Design Suite 2019.03 Win/Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic System Design Suite 2019.03 Win/Linux64
Synopsys Saber 2018.09 x64
Synopsys SaberRD 2019.06 x64
Synopsys SiliconSmart 2016.03/2017.12 SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Simpleware 2018.12 x64
Synopsys SpyGlass 2017.12 SP2/2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys StarRC 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Synplify FPGA 2018.09-SP1/2019.03-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys TCAD Sentaurus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys TetraMAX ATPG 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys VCS 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Linux64
Synopsys VC_Static 2020.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-VIP 2018.09 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-MX 2018.09-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Verdi 2018.09-SP2/2019.06-SP1  Linux
Synopsys Verdi3.Signoff-LP.2014.03.SP2.Linux
Tensor Research ModelVision 17.0 
The Unscrambler X 10.5
Thunderhead PetraSim 2020.1 x64
Thunderhead Pathfinder 2020.5 x64
Thunderhead PyroSim 2020.5 x64
Thermo Scientific Open Inventor Toolkit 10.5.1
TICRA Tools 20.0/CHAMP 3.2/Grasp 10.6/POS 6.2.1
Transvalor TherCAST 8.2 x64
Transvalor Forge NxT 1.1.0 x64
Trimble Business Center-HCE 4.10 x64
Trimble Business Center 5.30 inc UASMaster 9.2 x64 FULL
Trimble eCognition Developer 9.0.2 x64
Trimble eCognition Essentials.1.2.x64
Trimble Photogrammetry 11.0 x64
Trimble UASMaster 11.0 x64
Trimble RealWorks 11.2.2/11.3.2 x64
Trimble Tekla Portal Frame Designer & Tekla Connection Designer 22.0
Trimble Vico Office R6.0 x64
Veesus Arena4D Data Studio Professional 6.4/7.0
Veesus Arena4D Renderer 2.6 for Rhino 6.x/7.x
Vibrant MEscope Visual STN 2020 v20.0 x64
Wind River Simics Base 6.0
Wind River Simics Eclipse 6.0
Wind River VxWorks 6.9.4.10 with Workbench 3.3
VPI transmissionMaker/VPI componentMaker 9.5/9.8/9.9/10.0
Waterloo AquaChem 9.0 x64
Waterloo AquiferTest Pro 10.0 x64
Waterloo Hydro GeoAnalyst 9.0 x64
Waterloo Visual MODFLOW Flex 7.0 x64
WinGLink 2.21
xShoe4Rhino 3.0
####################################
Email:medmake@mail.ru
Telegram:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
####################################

----------

